# Driver technical Question



## Namsgt (Mar 28, 2021)

Hello! I have a Taylormade M6 driver and irons. Am right handed and have a slight left to right curve. My swing is slight outside to inside. If I close my clubface at address will it minimize this assuming other factor fit etc are good. 
thanks!


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

I would personally try to correct/adjust my swing first rather than the club face. BUT to each his own works also


----------

